# Monarch Pump Unit to Repower a Fisher



## Ding (Nov 13, 2006)

*Help!!! - Monarch Pump Unit to Repower a Fisher*

What do you guys think about buying a Monarch 3593 complete unit to repower an early Fisher conventional (before power pak). I am thinking of mounting the unit under the hood with a heat shield to protect it, and just running hoses out to the cylinders with quick disconnects.

Tell me what you think . . .

Where is the cheapest place to buy a Monarch M-3593 ? Is this the right model to do what I want?


----------



## Plowfixguys (Oct 17, 2009)

I might just have what you need. I will check in the morning at the shop and see if it will work. If it will I can make you a good deal on the unit. I will get back to you Monday


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ding;904788 said:


> What do you guys think about buying a Monarch 3593 complete unit to repower an early Fisher conventional (before power pak). I am thinking of mounting the unit under the hood with a heat shield to protect it, and just running hoses out to the cylinders with quick disconnects.
> 
> Tell me what you think . . .
> 
> Where is the cheapest place to buy a Monarch M-3593 ? Is this the right model to do what I want?


I did the same thing except used a Fenner pump. I used it under the hood first then when I converted to a MM1 upright /Diamond blade conversion I made it verticle and mounted it on the upright. The link on my signature shows the conversion.
T.J.


----------



## Plowfixguys (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Ding,
Sorry took so long to get back to ya, busy day. Unfortunately the unit I have wont work, you need a 3X4 valve set up and mine is a 2X2 set up. I checked with my hydraulic guy and he says you wont find many like the one you need, most are for dumps and log spilter's and wont work. Manufacturer doesn't matter as long as the valving is correct.
Good luck to ya.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

a unit like that should be about $540 new.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Have a used one sitting in the garage, sent you a PM.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

This should work and price isn't bad.

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?Item=9-7883&UID=2009121418321514


----------



## Ding (Nov 13, 2006)

Crash935;906516 said:


> Have a used one sitting in the garage, sent you a PM.


PM'ed ya back


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

The 359 is a great unit. It is what I'm running with my Old school Fisher and it is mounted under the hood. My only recommendation is to dump the rocker switch controls and install something more comfy. I ended up getting a BOSS joystick that has front loader movement. Push forward for down and pull back for up.. I'll see if I still have pics of my setup.


----------



## NAHA (Oct 23, 2009)

do you guys know if the pump from the surpluss center comes with the switches for the cab or do i have to fab something up?


naha


----------



## Ding (Nov 13, 2006)

Have a line on a 683 with a Forum member.

What are the benefits/drawbacks of the 683 compared to the 3593 ?

I know it has the internal valves instead of external.

Is this a good model to mount under the hood?


----------



## floggerf250 (Dec 19, 2009)

*monarch pump*



NAHA;908180 said:


> do you guys know if the pump from the surpluss center comes with the switches for the cab or do i have to fab something up?
> 
> naha


I would like to know that to! Think I might get one of those to.


----------



## NAHA (Oct 23, 2009)

i called them they said the should have contollers for them in the first few weeks of the new year.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i have the switches. do you preffer toggle or rocker?


----------



## NAHA (Oct 23, 2009)

i orderd a contoller to a myers plow the slick stick. i havet gotten/installed it yet but as soon as i do ill let every1 know
naha


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

not sure if the slick stick is going to work.


----------



## NAHA (Oct 23, 2009)

iam kinda going off this....
http://www.************.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22469&highlight=slick+stick


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

That link doesnt work.

I dont think the slick stick will work either.


----------



## NAHA (Oct 23, 2009)

i cant get the link to work
http://www.rustrepair.com/app2/onlinecat.htm?r=ms&p=sn
i got parts 16 and 17


----------



## NAHA (Oct 23, 2009)

hey just to let everyone know i installed the pump using the slick stick works great. had to mod the slick stick a bit but works. 
naha


----------

